# Steamgeschenke aus dem Rheinland



## Elektrostuhl (24. Dezember 2014)

Aus vergangenen Einkäufen habe ich folgende Spiele oder Addons über:

Pinball FX2 - Basisspiel + Civil War Tisch 
Pinball FX2 - Captain America Tisch
Nuclear Dawn
The Lost Crown


----------



## eXitus64 (24. Dezember 2014)

Ich hätte Interesse an Nuclear Dawn


----------



## Elektrostuhl (24. Dezember 2014)

Sollst du haben. PN ist raus.


----------



## Nimsiki (24. Dezember 2014)

Hätte großes Interesse an Pinball Basisspiel.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (25. Dezember 2014)

@Nimsiki Hast PN.


----------



## Nimsiki (25. Dezember 2014)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## thoner79 (26. Dezember 2014)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Aus vergangenen Einkäufen habe ich folgende Spiele oder Addons über:
> 
> 
> The Lost Crown



Falls der Key noch zu haben ist würde ich mich sehr über The Lost Crown freuen.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (26. Dezember 2014)

@thoner79 Key ist unterwegs.


----------



## thoner79 (27. Dezember 2014)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> @thoner79 Key ist unterwegs.



Danke schön!


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (31. Dezember 2014)

Darf ich mich für den Pinball FX2 - Captain America Tisch melden?


----------



## Elektrostuhl (1. Januar 2015)

Aber sicher doch. PN ist raus.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (2. Januar 2015)

Ich danke herzlichst!
Ebenfalls ein frohes neues.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (26. August 2015)

Folgende Spiele hätte ich abzugeben:

- Fighties
- SEEP Universe
- Luckslinger
- Siege Wars
- Ghost in the Machine
- Star Ruler


----------



## USA911 (26. August 2015)

Moin Elektro,

Star Ruler würde mich brennend Interesieren...,

ich danke Dir vorab schonmal, falls ich den Zuschlag bekomme


----------



## Elektrostuhl (26. August 2015)

Sollst du haben. Müsstest mir nur etwas Platz in deinem Postfach machen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. August 2015)

"Luckslinger" würde mich sehr interessieren. Ich mag diesen Retro-Pixel-Look.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (26. August 2015)

Wegen dem Retro-Pixel-Look habe ich auch etwas mit mir gehadert. Kannst du gerne haben. Freue mich schon auf dein Review.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. August 2015)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Wegen dem Retro-Pixel-Look habe ich auch etwas mit mir gehadert. Kannst du gerne haben. Freue mich schon auf dein Review.


Ein aufmerksamer Leser meiner Kritiken, bist mir schon aufgefallen. [emoji6]


----------



## USA911 (26. August 2015)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Sollst du haben. Müsstest mir nur etwas Platz in deinem Postfach machen.



Ups... man liest zwar die Post / Benachrichtigungen, aber macht sonst nichts. Wurde Zeit das mal wieder auf 0 zu fahren 

Jetzt müsste es gehen

Danke Dir schonmal


----------



## Elektrostuhl (3. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe vier Rainbow Six Siege Betakeys zu vergeben. Möchte jemand?


----------



## Tuetenclown (9. Oktober 2015)

Habe gerade beim Humble Weekly Bundle zugeschlagen (TBOUT2, yay!) und ... ein paar ... Spiele übrig 

Silent Storm (Gold Edition)
Chaser
Jagged Alliance 1 (Gold Edition)
SuperPower 2 (Steam Edition)
Desperados: Wanted Dead or Alive
Desperados 2: Cooper's Revenge
MX vs. ATV Unleashed
Black Mirror
Black Mirror II
Black Mirror III
Red Faction Guerrilla (Steam Edition)


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. Oktober 2015)

Das erste Desperados hätte ich gerne. Büdde, büdde, büdde...


----------



## Lukecheater (9. Oktober 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Das erste Desperados hätte ich gerne. Büdde, büdde, büdde...



MIst....

Dann will ich das zweite! Bitte


----------



## Luftikus123 (9. Oktober 2015)

Ich würde mich sehr über die Black Mirror Spiele freuen, möchte aber natürlich nicht gierig sein und wäre auch mit einem zufrieden


----------



## Tuetenclown (9. Oktober 2015)

PN's sind raus


----------



## Briareos (9. Oktober 2015)

Luftikus123 schrieb:


> Ich würde mich sehr über die Black Mirror Spiele freuen, möchte aber natürlich nicht gierig sein und wäre auch mit einem zufrieden


Das erste "Black Mirror" habe ich seinerzeit sehr gerne gespielt, von daher würde ich mich über Teil 2 und 3 ebenfalls freuen. Aber da auch ich bei solch spendablen Aktionen nicht gierig sein möchte, würde ich mich mit Teil 2 begnügen.


----------



## Tuetenclown (9. Oktober 2015)

Briareos schrieb:


> ...würde ich mich mit Teil 2 begnügen.




sollst du kriegen!


----------



## CoDBFgamer (10. Oktober 2015)

Würde mich sehr über MX vs. ATV Unleashed freuen.


----------



## MichaelG (11. Oktober 2015)

Hättest Du Super Power 2 über ?


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (11. Oktober 2015)

Wenn es noch frei ist, würde ich mich über "Red Faction Guerrilla" freuen.


----------



## Tuetenclown (11. Oktober 2015)

Nabend, ihr 3 bekommt morgen die Keys jeweils! Bin jetzt noch in der BF-Beta und komme morgen dazu 


edit: Party-Probleme... eignen sich gut zum Windows-Kram machen    (EA, hier muss noch was gemacht werden!^^)


----------



## Lukecheater (11. Oktober 2015)

Kann es sein, dass du die PN an mich vergessen hast?


----------



## Tuetenclown (12. Oktober 2015)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass du die PN an mich vergessen hast?




 kann nicht nur sein - stimmt voll und ganz. sorry ^^


----------



## Lukecheater (12. Oktober 2015)

Tuetenclown schrieb:


> kann nicht nur sein - stimmt voll und ganz. sorry ^^




 Kein Problem, danke


----------



## CoDBFgamer (12. Oktober 2015)

Habe die PN mit dem Key erhalten und sage vielen Dank dafür.


----------



## Luftikus123 (12. Oktober 2015)

Wollte nochmal höflich bezüglich Black Mirror 3 anfragen


----------



## Tuetenclown (13. Oktober 2015)

Luftikus123 schrieb:


> Wollte nochmal höflich bezüglich Black Mirror 3 anfragen



Sorry, hatte gestern vorher noch einen anderen Interessenten - und damit jeder was vom Kuchen abbekommt hab ich ihm den Key gegeben. Ich hoffe das ist ok


----------



## Luftikus123 (13. Oktober 2015)

Ach total, kein Ding. Hab mich trotzdem sehr über Teil 1 gefreut


----------



## Elektrostuhl (3. Mai 2016)

Wieder Zeit für eine Beta. Diesmal Overwatch. Einen von euch, kann ich dazu einladen. Wer will?


----------



## smutjesmooth (4. Mai 2016)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Wieder Zeit für eine Beta. Diesmal Overwatch. Einen von euch, kann ich dazu einladen. Wer will?


Wenn das noch verfügbar ist würde Ich Overwatch gern mal testen.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (4. Mai 2016)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Wenn das noch verfügbar ist würde Ich Overwatch gern mal testen.



Schau mal in dein Postfach.


----------



## smutjesmooth (5. Mai 2016)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Schau mal in dein Postfach.



Nice. Danke für den Key. Probiere ich nachher gleich mal aus.


----------



## Tuetenclown (20. September 2017)

Ich hab mir mal wieder ein Humble Bundle geholt, und bevor der Pile of Shame noch größer wird, verschenke ich mal die Keys, die ich nie nutzen werde:


RIVE: Wreck, Hack, Die, Retry

Neon Chrome

Dungeon Souls

Ultimate Chicken Horse

Außerdem noch gefunden:


The Banner Saga I

Tales from Space: Mutant Blobs Attack


Keys gibts per PN


----------



## Elektrostuhl (21. September 2017)

Oh, dann melde ich mich mal für RIVE. 

Edit: Gerade von jemanden anders bekommen. Der Key von Tuetenclown ist wieder frei.


----------



## Spiritogre (21. September 2017)

Oh, dann würde ich mich für RIVE melden.


----------



## Tuetenclown (21. September 2017)

Key ist raus, die anderen 3 sind noch zu haben 

edit: noch mehr gefunden!


----------



## Spiritogre (21. September 2017)

Danke sehr! Echt toll!


----------



## Tuetenclown (21. September 2017)

Gerne


----------



## MrFob (21. September 2017)

Oh, ich wuerde mich fuer Banner Saga interessieren.


----------



## Tuetenclown (21. September 2017)

Check!


----------



## MrFob (21. September 2017)

Tuetenclown schrieb:


> Check!



Sehr cool! Vielen Dank!


----------



## TheSinner (27. September 2017)

Tuetenclown schrieb:


> Neon Chrome



Ohhh! Neon Chrome! Da hab ich neulich noch überlegt mir das zuzulegen. Wäre definitiv daran interessiert  - und vielen Dank für die schöne Aktion


----------



## Tuetenclown (28. September 2017)

TheSinner schrieb:


> Ohhh! Neon Chrome! Da hab ich neulich noch überlegt mir das zuzulegen. Wäre definitiv daran interessiert  - und vielen Dank für die schöne Aktion



Gerne, bringt ja nix wenn die Spiele bei mir versauern^^ Key kommt nach Feierabend!


----------



## TheSinner (1. Oktober 2017)

Tuetenclown schrieb:


> Gerne, bringt ja nix wenn die Spiele bei mir versauern^^ Key kommt nach Feierabend!



Hey, wollte nur mal kurz nachfragen ob das noch aktuell ist?


----------



## Tuetenclown (2. Oktober 2017)

Sorry,  mir ist tatsächlich Job und Privatleben dazwischen gekommen -.- ^^ hab mir grad ne Erinnerung ins Handy geschrieben, kommt also noch!


----------



## TheSinner (2. Oktober 2017)

Tuetenclown schrieb:


> Sorry,  mir ist tatsächlich Job und Privatleben dazwischen gekommen -.- ^^ hab mir grad ne Erinnerung ins Handy geschrieben, kommt also noch!



Gar kein Problem - und Danke!


----------



## Tuetenclown (2. Oktober 2017)

So, Key ist raus


----------

